

Medical Students Better At Surgery After Hours Of Nintendo Each Week - draker
http://www.fastcompany.com/3006490/fast-feed/medical-students-better-surgery-after-hours-nintendo-each-week

======
pazimzadeh
This is the original article:
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0057372#s4).

Laparoscopic surgery is a type of minimally invasive surgery done by sticking
a camera inside the abdomen through a small incision, along with two handles
[[http://iahcsmm.org/Recertification/LessonPlans/images/CIS210...](http://iahcsmm.org/Recertification/LessonPlans/images/CIS210pics/figure2-2.gif)]
which can be equipped with various tools in order to perform the surgery.

The findings make sense because people who play video games are likely better
at navigating a 3D world on a 2D screen.

Here's what the surgeon sees: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7nZaKrDQDo>.

Surgeons train for laparoscopic surgery by performing exercises on haptic
feedback enabled machines, which is quite similar to the experience of playing
a video game: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSSpz3S01tQ>.

------
logjam
These are medical _residents_ , not students.

Residents have already graduated medical school and are training in their
medical specialty.

/pedant

